# All In The Family!



## PcanTannedBty

Family is beautiful, so let's show them off...

This thread is dedicated to "Family". Show off your family of 'same style/multiples' bags and accessories. 

You can also post "cousins"... Example: Samba Drawstring, Santorini Drawstring, Campbell Drawstring, etc. They all are the same style with the pocket on front but in different leathers/Chelsea in Different leathers, etc.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Olivia Satchels (Pebbled Leather) 
  - Red
  - Bone
  - Midnight Blue


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pebbled Leather Domed Satchels w/accessories...

  - Aubergine 
  - Red
  - Black


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Chelsea Shoppers

Top Row 
  - Florentine in Mushroom
  - Florentine in Black
  - Florentine in Elephant

Bottom Row 
  - Pebbled Leather in Orange
  - Pebbled Leather in Mint


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Family is beautiful, so let's show them off...
> 
> This thread is dedicated to "Family". Show off your family of 'same style/multiples' bags and accessories.
> 
> You can also post "cousins"... Example: Samba Drawstring, Santanori Drawstring, Campbell Drawstring, etc. They all are the same style with the pocket on front but in different leathers/Chelsea in Different leathers, etc.


Nice idea P. LOL on yet another spelling of Santorini. Girl, this bag is going to haunt you.

Love all the family shots. Where are the Clayton's?


----------



## Live It Up

*PTB:* Your Dooney bags are GORGEOUS! I drooled on my laptop screen! :greengrin:


----------



## hydrangeagirl




----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  love your family photos,  what a great idea.  I always love seeing things in an organized fashion.  Now I'm wondering if I should store my bags by color or by family?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  love your family photos,  what a great idea.  I always love seeing things in an organized fashion.  Now I'm wondering if I should store my bags by color or by family?




Thanks GF! The idea came to me yesterday when I got my Aubergine bag. I never thought about storing by family but that sounds like a good idea. Mine are in no order, so anything sounds good right about now for me. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, all the "relatives" look fabulous, PTB!!   Just beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, your family photos are so gorgeous!  Great idea for a thread. I might have a couple families to share. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Chelsea Shoppers
> 
> Top Row
> - Florentine in Mushroom
> - Florentine in Black
> - Florentine in Elephant
> 
> Bottom Row
> - Pebbled Leather in Orange
> - Pebbled Leather in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3137148


Great photos of your bag families. I will get add mine soon. Love to see them.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF! The idea came to me yesterday when I got my Aubergine bag. I never thought about storing by family but that sounds like a good idea. Mine are in no order, so anything sounds good right about now for me. Lol.


I have my bags in my closet by style. Coach groups and Dooney and Bourke also. That makes the closet look so colorful and organized. I don't use bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here are the Montecatini sisters, Thelma and Louise.     (Montecatini Buckle Hobo in chestnut and navy.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Buckley sisters, chestnut and black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Medium Pocket satchels, in ivy and chestnut.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Small Satchel...  bordeaux, ivy, red, ocean, natural.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pocket Drawstring bags (cousins); ostrich (tan) and Santorini (t'moro).


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Pocket Drawstring bags; ostrich (tan) and Santorini (t'moro).


Beautiful group photos!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the Montecatini sisters, Thelma and Louise.     (Montecatini Buckle Hobo in chestnut and navy.)




Wow!! So beautiful. Love those sisters. Can I still find this style bag?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I am sooo loving this thread. You ladies are awesome and have some gorgeous bags.  I love it. Love the Flo sisters and the Drawstrings.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!! So beautiful. Love those sisters. Can I still find this style bag?



Unfortunately, the Montecatini line has been discontinued.  This was one of the Italian-made lines that was not available in department stores...only in boutiques and from Dooney.com.  These Buckle Hobos are from 2013, and I was lucky enough to get them for 50% off in a boutique clearance in January 2014.   I guess Ebay or other secondary sellers would be the only place to find them.  






Here is a closeup of the side detail on the bags...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love, Love, Love them *ALL*!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great thread.  Love all those family photos.  Very impressive.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Unfortunately, the Montecatini line has been discontinued.  This was one of the Italian-made lines that was not available in department stores...only in boutiques and from Dooney.com.  These Buckle Hobos are from 2013, and I was lucky enough to get them for 50% off in a boutique clearance in January 2014.   I guess Ebay or other secondary sellers would be the only place to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup of the side detail on the bags...




Geesh... I missed out ok so many nice hobos because I such a satchel girl... Now I'm venturing out a bit more and would have loved to get my hands on one of these. Anywho.... I'll just stare of yours. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the Montecatini sisters, Thelma and Louise.     (Montecatini Buckle Hobo in chestnut and navy.)







MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Buckley sisters, chestnut and black.







MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Medium Pocket satchels, in ivy and chestnut.







MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Small Satchel...  bordeaux, ivy, red, ocean, natural.







MiaBorsa said:


> Pocket Drawstring bags (cousins); ostrich (tan) and Santorini (t'moro).




Gorgeous bags and photos Sarah! I remember when you got those Montecatini hobos. I was new here. I am kicking myself that I didn't jump on that sale.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks everyone.  Now let's see YOUR family photos.  I know y'all have 'em!!   

TB--yes, I remember!  KC started it all with her gorgeous hunter green Montecatini!!  (I can't remember the name of that color, but a dark beautiful green.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll just add two more sisters, and then I'll quit hogging the thread.     Here are my very first Florentine bags; now nearly 5 years old.   The natural and black Florentine Medium Hobo sisters.  











*Full Disclosure:*  Note that I had the shoulder straps modified on both bags; I did not like the original strap configuration as they were too high up under the arm for shoulder bags.  ("armpit bags" )  The picture below shows how the bags looked when brand new and before the straps were altered.  I like the look of the original strap better, but it did not adjust and did not suit me.

Also notice how much the natural has patinaed over time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll just add two more sisters, and then I'll quit hogging the thread.     Here are my very first Florentine bags; now nearly 5 years old.   The natural and black Florentine Medium Hobo sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Disclosure:*  Note that I had the shoulder straps modified on both bags; I did not like the original strap configuration as they were too high up under the arm for shoulder bags.  ("armpit bags" )  The picture below shows how the bags looked when brand new and before the straps were altered.  I like the look of the original strap better, but it did not adjust and did not suit me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also notice how much the natural has patinaed over time.




Hog the thread all you want GF!  I love it! Lovely sisters and I love what you did with the strap.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hog the thread all you want GF!  I love it! Lovely sisters and I love what you did with the strap.



Thanks, PTB.  (And right back atcha!)  I'm waiting on the other "collectors"  to show up.     (Marybel, I'm lookin' at YOU.  )   I know a lot of the Dooney ladies have multiples.  

I find the hobos much more comfy to wear with the longer strap, though I know some people were dismayed when I had them modifed.


----------



## immigratty

what a cute thread, and I'll participate eventually, just too lazy to take family pics right now hahah


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Small Satchel...  bordeaux, ivy, red, ocean, natural.


One of my favorite photos of yours MB.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll just add two more sisters, and then I'll quit hogging the thread.     Here are my very first Florentine bags; now nearly 5 years old.   The natural and black Florentine Medium Hobo sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Disclosure:*  Note that I had the shoulder straps modified on both bags; I did not like the original strap configuration as they were too high up under the arm for shoulder bags.  ("armpit bags" )  The picture below shows how the bags looked when brand new and before the straps were altered.  I like the look of the original strap better, but it did not adjust and did not suit me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also notice how much the natural has patinaed over time.




More gorgeous sisters!  Love what you did with the strap. We would like to think these bags are perfect, but the straps seem to be the biggest point of contention for a lot of us.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the Montecatini sisters, Thelma and Louise.     (Montecatini Buckle Hobo in chestnut and navy.)


Montecatini was such a pretty line. If I recall, a higher price point as well. I would have loved to have seen these in person. They are very rich-looking and huggable.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll just add two more sisters, and then I'll quit hogging the thread.     Here are my very first Florentine bags; now nearly 5 years old.   The natural and black Florentine Medium Hobo sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Disclosure:*  Note that I had the shoulder straps modified on both bags; I did not like the original strap configuration as they were too high up under the arm for shoulder bags.  ("armpit bags" )  The picture below shows how the bags looked when brand new and before the straps were altered.  I like the look of the original strap better, but it did not adjust and did not suit me.
> 
> Also notice how much the natural has patinaed over time.


They are beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, everyone.   I'm waiting to see some more pics!!   

*YD-*-the Montecatini line was a higher price point.  They were made in Italy; I assume at the same manufacturer as the Altos, Amazons, etc.  The leather is extremely soft and supple, and the bags are unlined.


----------



## Twoboyz

Okay I'll take my turn at hogging the thread now. [emoji16] 

Here is my small satchel family. 

Crimson Florentine
Red Pebble Grain
Cognac Croco Fino


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my florentine Stanwich family.  

Natural
Crimson


----------



## Twoboyz

These are my coated cotton Chevron Tote sisters from QVC. These were the TSV. The pink one was an as is and she came to me in perfect condition with all of the accessories. 
I've been using her as my work tote all summer.


----------



## Twoboyz

These are my outlet hobo cousins.  These are virtually the same bag in different materials. The saffiano hobo has a goldtone logo, but the Gretchen does not. I added the keychain to each bag because I thought it was the perfect addition. The logo on the keychain matches the logo on the saffiano bag.  These carry like a dream. [emoji4]

Black Saffiano Hobo
Gretchen Hobo coated cotton


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz*:  love your crimson Stanwich.  That is a rare color.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> These are my outlet hobo cousins.  These are virtually the same bag in different materials. The saffiano hobo has a goldtone logo, but the Gretchen does not. I added the keychain to each bag because I thought it was the perfect addition. The logo on the keychain matches the logo on the saffiano bag.  These carry like a dream. [emoji4]
> 
> Black Saffiano Hobo
> Gretchen Hobo coated cotton
> 
> View attachment 3139072


I love the groups you posted, SO pretty! Fun to see all of the bags.

 I will add mine soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TB--your families are gorgeous.  I love looking at your photos.  (And you reminded me that I need to get my Gretta hobo out; love that one.)


----------



## YankeeDooney

Great variety of satchels TB. Stunning Stanwiches. I think I should pay them a visit.
These are among the few coated cotton bags that I would covet. More nice hobos.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Okay I'll take my turn at hogging the thread now. [emoji16]
> 
> Here is my small satchel family.
> 
> Crimson Florentine
> Red Pebble Grain
> Cognac Croco Fino
> 
> View attachment 3139044


 
Love these satchels!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my florentine Stanwich family.
> 
> Natural
> Crimson
> 
> View attachment 3139066


 

Your two Stanwich bags are winners!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everyone! Getting my bags out for photos was fun. Most of them had been put away for the summer and I had forgotten how much I love them. Now there is only one problem. I want to carry all of them, but I can only carry one. Isn't that always the dilemma?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone! Getting my bags out for photos was fun. Most of them had been put away for the summer and I had forgotten how much I love them. Now there is only one problem. I want to carry all of them, but I can only carry one. Isn't that always the dilemma?


TB,

You could carry all of them. I don't think anyone on here would call you the crazy bag lady. We all speak the same language. I think you're safe here. Outside the house....not so much. Stick with one...or two.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone! Getting my bags out for photos was fun. Most of them had been put away for the summer and I had forgotten how much I love them. Now there is only one problem. I want to carry all of them, but I can only carry one. Isn't that always the dilemma?




I'm the same way! When I see them in my photos, I want to carry them all. To kill that urge, I just take one out and condition it. For some reason, my Natural Flo Satchel can get enough conditioner. It just soaks it up. I don't mind because it's so relaxing. These bags are truly monsters. [emoji16]

On another note... I lovvvve love your family's!! Gorgeous. I forgot you decided to keep the Crimson Stanwich and I'm glad you did... It's gorg.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone.   I'm waiting to see some more pics!!
> 
> *YD-*-the Montecatini line was a higher price point.  They were made in Italy; I assume at the same manufacturer as the Altos, Amazons, etc.  The leather is extremely soft and supple, and the bags are unlined.



And they have THE best leather smell.  I took mine out this summer...have had it for a few years...and the smell was sweet and strong.  I may have drooled a little.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB,
> 
> You could carry all of them. I don't think anyone on here would call you the crazy bag lady. We all speak the same language. I think you're safe here. Outside the house....not so much. Stick with one...or two.




I am a crazy bag lady and proud of it! Lol! [emoji23]




PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm the same way! When I see them in my photos, I want to carry them all. To kill that urge, I just take one out and condition it. For some reason, my Natural Flo Satchel can get enough conditioner. It just soaks it up. I don't mind because it's so relaxing. These bags are truly monsters. [emoji16]
> 
> On another note... I lovvvve love your family's!! Gorgeous. I forgot you decided to keep the Crimson Stanwich and I'm glad you did... It's gorg.



Thanks girlfriend! I sometimes "play" too. I take them out and switch into one and then switch out and then into another one. It's more fun than just sitting there thinking about them, which fills up most of the rest of the hours in my day. [emoji6]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I am a crazy bag lady and proud of it! Lol! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girlfriend! I sometimes "play" too. I take them out and switch into one and then switch out and then into another one. It's more fun than just sitting there thinking about them, which fills up most of the rest of the hours in my day. [emoji6]




Lol... Good idea!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I am a crazy bag lady and proud of it! Lol! [emoji23]
> 
> *Thanks girlfriend! I sometimes "play" too. I take them out and switch into one and then switch out and then into another one.* It's more fun than just sitting there thinking about them, which fills up most of the rest of the hours in my day. [emoji6]



I do this, too.  It's kind of like the Crazy Bag Lady version of playing Barbies.   I guess we can all wear our "CBL" badges with pride.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I do this, too.  It's kind of like the Crazy Bag Lady version of playing Barbies.   I guess we can all wear our "CBL" badges with pride.


Oh my gosh! That is so true. 

Hmmm, I still have my Barbies too. Where are those girls? Did I just say that?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my gosh! That is so true.
> 
> Hmmm, I still have my Barbies too. Where are those girls? Did I just say that?



LOL.  There is a poster named Jadite who hasn't been around in a while.  She has the world's largest Dooney drawstring collection.  (And I am not exaggerating!)   Anyway, she told me once that even though she doesn't work or even leave the house everyday, she changes bags every single day.  She sits the "Bag o' the Day" on her dining room table and admires it.      I like her style.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I do this, too.  It's kind of like the Crazy Bag Lady version of playing Barbies.   I guess we can all wear our "CBL" badges with pride.




[emoji23]




YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my gosh! That is so true.
> 
> Hmmm, I still have my Barbies too. Where are those girls? Did I just say that?




I loved my barbies and my Cher doll. [emoji4] that hair was awesome! Those girls would have no trouble storing their bags in that townhouse! [emoji41]




MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  There is a poster named Jadite who hasn't been around in a while.  She has the world's largest Dooney drawstring collection.  (And I am not exaggerating!)   Anyway, she told me once that even though she doesn't work or even leave the house everyday, she changes bags every single day.  She sits the "Bag o' the Day" on her dining room table and admires it.      I like her style.




I do this on the one day a week I work from home. It would have to be a must if I didn't ever leave the house! Haha...worlds largest... I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

These are my beloved "CLAYTON" sistas!!! They are my absolute favs, so I had to do a full blown photo shoot for them. [emoji7][emoji16][emoji7][emoji16]

I can't wait to pair them with some oversized sweaters, leggings and boots this Fall/Winter. 

Meet the CLAYTON's... [emoji7]

Miss Natural
Miss Chestnut
Miss Ivy
Miss Crimson
Miss Ocean
Miss Grey (adopted into a new home) [emoji20]


----------



## momjules

All these bags are so yummy!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> All these bags are so yummy!!!




I sit back and laugh after seeing these photos because I was always so against and didn't understand why someone would have many of the same bag even if the color were different. Now look! Now I can't figure out why someone wouldn't!! [emoji16]


----------



## momjules

I have found as the Clayton and the Kingston age, they became so much more comfortable to carry. I don't know why that is. Maybe they soften really well.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> These are my beloved "CLAYTON" sistas!!! They are my absolute favs, so I had to do a full blown photo shoot for them. [emoji7][emoji16][emoji7][emoji16]
> 
> I can't wait to pair them with some oversized sweaters, leggings and boots this Fall/Winter.
> 
> Meet the CLAYTON's... [emoji7]
> 
> Miss Natural
> Miss Chestnut
> Miss Ivy
> Miss Crimson
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Grey (adopted into a new home) [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3139584
> 
> View attachment 3139586
> 
> View attachment 3139587
> 
> View attachment 3139588
> 
> View attachment 3139594


 
What a sight!! They are all so beautiful!!  I don't know what you do for a living, but I think you missed your calling, you should be a bag photographer and get paid for it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> These are my beloved "CLAYTON" sistas!!! They are my absolute favs, so I had to do a full blown photo shoot for them. [emoji7][emoji16][emoji7][emoji16]
> 
> I can't wait to pair them with some oversized sweaters, leggings and boots this Fall/Winter.
> 
> Meet the CLAYTON's... [emoji7]
> 
> Miss Natural
> Miss Chestnut
> Miss Ivy
> Miss Crimson
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Grey (adopted into a new home) [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3139584
> 
> View attachment 3139586
> 
> View attachment 3139587
> 
> View attachment 3139588
> 
> View attachment 3139594




I had a feeling you were planning something special for the Clayton sisters. They are gorgeous. I agree you missed your calling. Bag photographer all the way! Maybe it's not too late. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  your beautiful pictures make me want to wear my Clayton bags.  Now the problem is finding them somewhere in my closet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I sit back and laugh after seeing these photos because I was always so against and didn't understand why someone would have many of the same bag even if the color were different. Now look! Now I can't figure out why someone wouldn't!! [emoji16]



  The Claytons look gorgeous; great pics!!   (Although that one over the water looks kind of scary!!)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> The Claytons look gorgeous; great pics!!   (Although that one over the water looks kind of scary!!)




Thank you girlfriend! Lol... The bags weren't on the ledge, it was like a closed ledge.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> These are my beloved "CLAYTON" sistas!!! They are my absolute favs, so I had to do a full blown photo shoot for them. [emoji7][emoji16][emoji7][emoji16]
> 
> I can't wait to pair them with some oversized sweaters, leggings and boots this Fall/Winter.
> 
> Meet the CLAYTON's... [emoji7]
> 
> Miss Natural
> Miss Chestnut
> Miss Ivy
> Miss Crimson
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Grey (adopted into a new home) [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3139584
> 
> View attachment 3139586
> 
> View attachment 3139587
> 
> View attachment 3139588
> 
> View attachment 3139594


I love them all PTB.....my favs are the outdoor shots. These colors are all gorgeous. I can just imagine the sight of you carting all of these bags to do your location shots. It must have been a hoot. I'll bet you got some onlookers.


----------



## Kristy123

Your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I love them all PTB.....my favs are the outdoor shots. These colors are all gorgeous. I can just imagine the sight of you carting all of these bags to do your location shots. It must have been a hoot. I'll bet you got some onlookers.




Lol... Thank you GF! Yes, it actually was quite embarrassing to say the least. All locations are in my gated area where I live, so I didn't have to go far but I still felt weird. Lol... That's why I waited so long to take these because they are huge bags and u knew it was going to be a stage production trying to lug them all around. Lol. The things I do for my forum ladies. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> These are my beloved "CLAYTON" sistas!!! They are my absolute favs, so I had to do a full blown photo shoot for them. [emoji7][emoji16][emoji7][emoji16]
> 
> I can't wait to pair them with some oversized sweaters, leggings and boots this Fall/Winter.
> 
> Meet the CLAYTON's... [emoji7]
> 
> Miss Natural
> Miss Chestnut
> Miss Ivy
> Miss Crimson
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Grey (adopted into a new home) [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3139584
> 
> View attachment 3139586
> 
> View attachment 3139587
> 
> View attachment 3139588
> 
> View attachment 3139594


Gorgeous photos! Love all of your family group photos.


----------



## Trudysmom

Here are my family groups. I have been  taking more photos today. 

Starting with my florentine pocket clutches.






My tassel dome satchels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Florentine Buckley bags.





My flo double pocket satchels.






My Double handle satchels.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my family groups. I have been  taking more photos today.
> 
> Starting with my florentine pocket clutches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tassel dome satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My flo double pocket satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Double handle satchels.




Lovely families and such beautiful photos. So girly...


----------



## Trudysmom

Part two. 

My Vintage bags.





My  pocket satchels.





My Florentine satchels and one Dillen satchel.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my family groups. I have been  taking more photos today.
> 
> Starting with my florentine pocket clutches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tassel dome satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My flo double pocket satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Double handle satchels.


 

Love them, they all look so pretty!  I really love the Florentine clutches, wish I could come across one some day.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Part two.
> 
> My Vintage bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My  pocket satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Florentine satchels and one Dillen satchel.


 
Just love all your med pocket satchels, one of my favorite styles, not to mention your lovely lineup of satchels!!  Always love this picture...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> These are my beloved "CLAYTON" sistas!!! They are my absolute favs, so I had to do a full blown photo shoot for them. [emoji7][emoji16][emoji7][emoji16]
> 
> I can't wait to pair them with some oversized sweaters, leggings and boots this Fall/Winter.
> 
> Meet the CLAYTON's... [emoji7]
> 
> Miss Natural
> Miss Chestnut
> Miss Ivy
> Miss Crimson
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Grey (adopted into a new home) [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3139584
> 
> View attachment 3139586
> 
> View attachment 3139587
> 
> View attachment 3139588
> 
> View attachment 3139594




L o v e. I started your love for Clayton!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> L o v e. I started your love for Clayton!!!!




Thank you sweetie pie... Yes you did!!! Then the Large Flo's ... You are dangerous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  nicely done.  You've staged your collections beautifully.  And I love the fact that you have so many different colors of handbags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

You ladies have been very inspiring with all of your photos posted so far. Great idea PTB! It was a  nice day in the yard so I decided to do a small photo shoot. Here are some of my handbag families.

Ostrich Embossed Medium Pocket Satchel in cognac, grey, and tan.

Ostrich Embossed Medium Cayden Convertible Tote in pearl and grey.

Florentine Small Satchels in White/Natural, Denim, Crimson, Olive, and Ostrich Embossed Small Satchel in Black.

Florentine Clayton Satchels in Crimson and Denim.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  lovely family you have.  Where did you find all the ostrich beauties?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  lovely family you have.  Where did you find all the ostrich beauties?


Thanks LJ. I do love the ostrich bags.
Grey Medium Pocket Satchel and Black Small Satchel - Dooney Tent Sale
Cognac and Tan Medium Pocket Satchels - Dillards Sale (online)
Medium Cayden's - Dooney Outlet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> You ladies have been very inspiring with all of your photos posted so far. Great idea PTB! It was a  nice day in the yard so I decided to do a small photo shoot. Here are some of my handbag families.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Pocket Satchel in cognac, grey, and tan.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Cayden Convertible Tote in pearl and grey.
> 
> Florentine Small Satchels in White/Natural, Denim, Crimson, Olive, and Ostrich Embossed Small Satchel in Black.
> 
> Florentine Clayton Satchels in Crimson and Denim.




Yes, Yes and Yes!!!! Beautiful! Y'all are killing it!! 

Those Flo's are really saying something to me. Love all your photos. This thread has really bought our creative sides. I love it! [emoji7]

I am sooo loving this thread and thank u all for taking so much time to create all these gorgeous professional quality photos.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> You ladies have been very inspiring with all of your photos posted so far. Great idea PTB! It was a  nice day in the yard so I decided to do a small photo shoot. Here are some of my handbag families.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Pocket Satchel in cognac, grey, and tan.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Cayden Convertible Tote in pearl and grey.
> 
> Florentine Small Satchels in White/Natural, Denim, Crimson, Olive, and Ostrich Embossed Small Satchel in Black.
> 
> Florentine Clayton Satchels in Crimson and Denim.



Simply beauty


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> You ladies have been very inspiring with all of your photos posted so far. Great idea PTB! It was a  nice day in the yard so I decided to do a small photo shoot. Here are some of my handbag families.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Pocket Satchel in cognac, grey, and tan.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Cayden Convertible Tote in pearl and grey.
> 
> Florentine Small Satchels in White/Natural, Denim, Crimson, Olive, and Ostrich Embossed Small Satchel in Black.
> 
> Florentine Clayton Satchels in Crimson and Denim.


Lovely photos, great job on the photography. Your bags are all so beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, Yes and Yes!!!! Beautiful! Y'all are killing it!!
> 
> Those Flo's are really saying something to me. Love all your photos. This thread has really bought our creative sides. I love it! [emoji7]
> 
> I am sooo loving this thread and thank u all for taking so much time to create all these gorgeous professional quality photos.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Simply beauty





Trudysmom said:


> Lovely photos, great job on the photography. Your bags are all so beautiful!



Thanks Ladies. This has been fun to do. It's nice to create images of our lovelies so that we all can appreciate them.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> You ladies have been very inspiring with all of your photos posted so far. Great idea PTB! It was a  nice day in the yard so I decided to do a small photo shoot. Here are some of my handbag families.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Pocket Satchel in cognac, grey, and tan.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Cayden Convertible Tote in pearl and grey.
> 
> Florentine Small Satchels in White/Natural, Denim, Crimson, Olive, and Ostrich Embossed Small Satchel in Black.
> 
> Florentine Clayton Satchels in Crimson and Denim.


 
What a lovely collection!!  Thanks for sharing and taking the time to pose your beauties!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my family groups. I have been  taking more photos today.
> 
> Starting with my florentine pocket clutches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tassel dome satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My flo double pocket satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Double handle satchels.





Trudysmom said:


> Part two.
> 
> My Vintage bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My  pocket satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Florentine satchels and one Dillen satchel.



I love your photo gallery T and love the staging in your photos. Such beautiful bags and colors. Nice job!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you GF! Yes, it actually was quite embarrassing to say the least. All locations are in my gated area where I live, so I didn't have to go far but I still felt weird. Lol... That's why I waited so long to take these because they are huge bags and u knew it was going to be a stage production trying to lug them all around. Lol. The things I do for my forum ladies. [emoji16][emoji16]




Rotflmao! [emoji23] We thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my family groups. I have been  taking more photos today.
> 
> Starting with my florentine pocket clutches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tassel dome satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My flo double pocket satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Double handle satchels.




Your photos are always so well done. They are so pretty. Love all of the colors. [emoji4]


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> You ladies have been very inspiring with all of your photos posted so far. Great idea PTB! It was a  nice day in the yard so I decided to do a small photo shoot. Here are some of my handbag families.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Pocket Satchel in cognac, grey, and tan.
> 
> Ostrich Embossed Medium Cayden Convertible Tote in pearl and grey.
> 
> Florentine Small Satchels in White/Natural, Denim, Crimson, Olive, and Ostrich Embossed Small Satchel in Black.
> 
> Florentine Clayton Satchels in Crimson and Denim.



Wow! Fabulous bags and your photos are just beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love everyone's gorgeous photos, I gathered my girls all outside for their photo shoot.

The Smith sisters inside and outside, in natural and black..

Medium Pocket Satchels in ivy and white both with darker trim..

Small satchels, Flo Denim and Flo Ivy, Croco  Fino in taupe and black  Dillen with contrasting trim..

The Dillen girls, black & taupe..


The Hobo gals, Miss Crimson twist strap and Miss Circle hobo in Geranium..

and the three small satchels without Miss Dillen..


Hope these upload OK....


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous photos, I gathered my girls all outside for their photo shoot.
> 
> The Smith sisters inside and outside, in natural and black..
> 
> Medium Pocket Satchels in ivy and white both with darker trim..
> 
> Small satchels, Flo Denim and Flo Ivy, Croco  Fino in taupe and black  Dillen with contrasting trim..
> 
> The Dillen girls, black & taupe..
> 
> 
> The Hobo gals, Miss Crimson twist strap and Miss Circle hobo in Geranium..
> 
> and the three small satchels without Miss Dillen..
> 
> 
> Hope these upload OK....




You have a gorgeous collection. Love them all. I had such a hard time deciding on a color when the Croco fino satchels came out. I would have gone with the taupe but it had a blemish on the hardware.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG:*  your family is beautiful.  They look like they were all enjoying their outing today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous photos, I gathered my girls all outside for their photo shoot.
> 
> The Smith sisters inside and outside, in natural and black..
> 
> Medium Pocket Satchels in ivy and white both with darker trim..
> 
> Small satchels, Flo Denim and Flo Ivy, Croco  Fino in taupe and black  Dillen with contrasting trim..
> 
> The Dillen girls, black & taupe..
> 
> 
> The Hobo gals, Miss Crimson twist strap and Miss Circle hobo in Geranium..
> 
> and the three small satchels without Miss Dillen..
> 
> 
> Hope these upload OK....


What fantastic shots H. Your girls look fabulous in the daylight. I am eyeing that ivy small Flo satchel. 
They all look beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> What a lovely collection!!  Thanks for sharing and taking the time to pose your beauties!





Live It Up said:


> Wow! Fabulous bags and your photos are just beautiful!



Thanks so much ladies. Goes to show ya how much we love our bags, doesn't it?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG:*  your family is beautiful.  They look like they were all enjoying their outing today.


 

Thanks, I think they did..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> What fantastic shots H. Your girls look fabulous in the daylight. I am eyeing that ivy small Flo satchel.
> They all look beautiful!


 
Miss Ivy is one of my favorites, she is very smooth and such a luscious dark green...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> You have a gorgeous collection. Love them all. I had such a hard time deciding on a color when the Croco fino satchels came out. I would have gone with the taupe but it had a blemish on the hardware.


 
Thanks, I can't believe I still haven't used my croco taupe, she still has her tag on!!


----------



## RozEnix

immigratty said:


> what a cute thread, and I'll participate eventually, just too lazy to take family pics right now hahah


^^ This.


----------



## msmiscl

I love this thread, beautiful staging and gorgeous bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, I'm gone for a couple of days and LOOOOOK at all the gorgeousness!!   *TM, YD and HG*... all your bags are beautiful!!   Love all the pics.  

Keep it goin', ladies.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, I'm gone for a couple of days and LOOOOOK at all the gorgeousness!!   *TM, YD and HG*... all your bags are beautiful!!   Love all the pics.
> 
> Keep it goin', ladies.


 

Thanks MB,  a little praise made my girls very happy...


----------



## MiaBorsa

The Pebble Grain Hobo Sisters; olive, caramel and elephant.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Your triplets are beautiful!!  Somehow I ended up with triplets too, and I'm not sure what the name of the red is with the Celedon and Cognac small Lexington Shoppers.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> The Pebble Grain Hobo Sisters; olive, caramel and elephant.


Your pebble grain hobo's are so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Your triplets are beautiful!!  Somehow I ended up with triplets too, and I'm not sure what the name of the red is with the Celedon and Cognac small Lexington Shoppers.


Lovely Lexington bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Your triplets are beautiful!!  Somehow I ended up with triplets too, and I'm not sure what the name of the red is with the Celedon and Cognac small Lexington Shoppers.



Thanks, HG.   I love your Lexi trio.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Your pebble grain hobo's are so pretty!



Thanks, TM.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love seeing all these family photos.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brenna sisters in Hunter and Elephant


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna sisters in Hunter and Elephant
> 
> View attachment 3170327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170328


Lovely pictures and bags. So pretty.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna sisters in Hunter and Elephant
> 
> View attachment 3170327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170328


 
Wow!  That bag in green is a real show stopper, I love it, I love them both!


----------



## ahirau

These are the Vanessa sisters and their cousin Sig!

I love the  coated cotton bags for where I'm living now.  The middle one in Taupe is  more smooshy because she gets used the most! Sig is black 1975 collection,  and the other is Tmoro with biscuit trim.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> These are the Vanessa sisters and their cousin Sig!
> 
> I love the  coated cotton bags for where I'm living now.  The middle one in Taupe is  more smooshy because she gets used the most! Sig is black 1975 collection,  and the other is Tmoro with biscuit trim.




Such beautiful sisters/cuz. That Taupe is gorgeous. I've never seen that one in real life. Love the photo. [emoji7]


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such beautiful sisters/cuz. That Taupe is gorgeous. I've never seen that one in real life. Love the photo. [emoji7]


Thanks Pcan!  Yes I love the taupe one too, great neutral, goes with anything, and the DB print is pretty muted on this one, you have to look at it closely to make it out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

What a wonderful thread!  Thanks so much for starting this one, PTB!  When I can, I will try to get a few pics of my families.  I have a couple, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> These are the Vanessa sisters and their cousin Sig!
> 
> I love the  coated cotton bags for where I'm living now.  The middle one in Taupe is  more smooshy because she gets used the most! Sig is black 1975 collection,  and the other is Tmoro with biscuit trim.




Nice siggy family! I love the coated cotton too.


----------



## Trudysmom

ahirau said:


> These are the Vanessa sisters and their cousin Sig!
> 
> I love the  coated cotton bags for where I'm living now.  The middle one in Taupe is  more smooshy because she gets used the most! Sig is black 1975 collection,  and the other is Tmoro with biscuit trim.


Very pretty!  They look so nice together.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> These are the Vanessa sisters and their cousin Sig!
> 
> I love the  coated cotton bags for where I'm living now.  The middle one in Taupe is  more smooshy because she gets used the most! Sig is black 1975 collection,  and the other is Tmoro with biscuit trim.


Wow, such a nice variety of siggy's. How to pick a fav in that group?....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brenna Sisters...


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna Sisters...
> 
> View attachment 3173452
> 
> View attachment 3173453


Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Little sis and big sis!   (Florentine Stanwich in small t'moro and regular size gray)


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna Sisters...
> 
> View attachment 3173452
> 
> View attachment 3173453




So pretty! Brenna is very persuasive. I might be toast by November 14!



MiaBorsa said:


> Little sis and big sis!   (Florentine Stanwich in small t'moro and regular size gray)




How cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Little sis and big sis!   (Florentine Stanwich in small t'moro and regular size gray)


Beautiful florentine satchels!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> How cute!





Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful florentine satchels!



They are smiling for the camera!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> They are smiling for the camera!!


Yes they are!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Little sis and big sis!   (Florentine Stanwich in small t'moro and regular size gray)


 

Love your Stanwich satchels!!  I've got a Tmoro small coming from Dooney, hope it's as pretty as yours  is and a keeper.  I think yours is the first gray one I"ve seen, I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love your Stanwich satchels!!  I've got a Tmoro small coming from Dooney, hope it's as pretty as yours  is and a keeper.  I think yours is the first gray one I"ve seen, I love it!



Thanks HG.  I bagged them both at great clearance prices last year.  The gray is from the 12DoD; I think it was $179 or something.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!
> 
> View attachment 3214238




I love them all!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Little sis and big sis!   (Florentine Stanwich in small t'moro and regular size gray)




I love that grey!!! A rare find for sure!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!
> 
> View attachment 3214238


P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,

I love them all but I really really love the Marine and Chestnut. I want them now too. Hopefully one will show up eventually at the outlet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Little sis and big sis!   (Florentine Stanwich in small t'moro and regular size gray)


I actually think they are smiling at me. Quite lovely girls aren't they?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!
> 
> View attachment 3214238


That's one good lookin trio! Yowza! Love them all P!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!
> 
> View attachment 3214238



Pooookkkkie. O m g


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!
> 
> View attachment 3214238


I have three also. Wonderful photo of your lovely Buckley bags.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!
> 
> View attachment 3214238



What a shot!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Little sis and big sis!   (Florentine Stanwich in small t'moro and regular size gray)




I love that Gray Stanwich too, wish a small one would cross my path....


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Little sis and big sis!   (Florentine Stanwich in small t'moro and regular size gray)


Both bags are so pretty!


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Small Satchel...  bordeaux, ivy, red, ocean, natural.




This makes my heart race.  I'm looking at buying my first Florentine satchel, and this picture makes me want that Bordeaux, but it's not available.  Best bet is black.  I wish I didn't stumble upon this thread.  Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I love that grey!!! A rare find for sure!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I actually think they are smiling at me. Quite lovely girls aren't they?



They are very friendly.      And yep, pretty!!   Thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I love that Gray Stanwich too, wish a small one would cross my path....



Thanks HG.   I don't remember if the small one was available in the gray.


----------



## Trudysmom

I will add my small Kendall's.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Both bags are so pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The longer I look at this thread,  the more handbags I want.


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!
> 
> View attachment 3214238



They are all beautiful!  Which one do you favor most?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sparker said:


> They are all beautiful!  Which one do you favor most?




Thanks girlfriend! It's a close tie between the Marine and Chestnut but if I had to chose, Chestnut wins [emoji2]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! It's a close tie between the Marine and Chestnut but if I had to chose, Chestnut wins [emoji2]



You're right!!      All of them are stunning but the chestnut is a WOW.    Love the pic.


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! It's a close tie between the Marine and Chestnut but if I had to chose, Chestnut wins [emoji2]



I had a feeling you'd say Chestnut.......I agree!


----------



## reginatina

My one and only "family:"  the Sawyers in black, white, natural, marine, red, and plum.


----------



## reginatina

And so I can enjoy them...


----------



## YankeeDooney

reginatina said:


> And so I can enjoy them...


Inventive photo RT! Nice Sawyers!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> My one and only "family:"  the Sawyers in black, white, natural, marine, red, and plum.



Pretty bags.  Are you holding your phone upside down?


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bags.  Are you holding your phone upside down?



Lol. Is it showing upside down?  On my iPad it's right side up. It did that with another photo, as well.


----------



## reginatina

YankeeDooney said:


> Inventive photo RT! Nice Sawyers!



Thanks, YD!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Buckley" sistas... Chestnut, Mushroom and Marine!
> 
> View attachment 3214238




Gorgeous! You chose well!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I will add my small Kendall's.




Very pretty! Love those colors T!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Lol. Is it showing upside down?  On my iPad it's right side up. It did that with another photo, as well.



Yep, on my laptop it's upside down.  Still great looking bags, though!


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> My one and only "family:"  the Sawyers in black, white, natural, marine, red, and plum.







reginatina said:


> And so I can enjoy them...




These are great photos! Love your colorful Sawyer family[emoji4]


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, on my laptop it's upside down.  Still great looking bags, though!



Haha what a view!  Thanks.


----------



## reginatina

Twoboyz said:


> These are great photos! Love your colorful Sawyer family[emoji4]



Thanks Twoboyz!  And thanks for the info on how to get rid of color transfer.  I saw the transfer on your chevron shopper and the results with the bleach. I was so impressed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

reginatina said:


> My one and only "family:"  the Sawyers in black, white, natural, marine, red, and plum.




Wow!!!! Wow... Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! You chose well!




Thanks TB!! I'm so far behind on YouTube but I saw yours pop. Gotta head over there. I'm excited!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Haha what a view!  Thanks.



My black Sawyer will be here tomorrow from Macy's.  Yay!   (And it's your fault, lol.)


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> Thanks Twoboyz!  And thanks for the info on how to get rid of color transfer.  I saw the transfer on your chevron shopper and the results with the bleach. I was so impressed.




You're welcome [emoji4] I was shocked at how it worked like magic!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB!! I'm so far behind on YouTube but I saw yours pop. Gotta head over there. I'm excited!




Thanks Girlfriend. [emoji4]


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> My black Sawyer will be here tomorrow from Macy's.  Yay!   (And it's your fault, lol.)



I was just going to ask you. I'm excited. I so hope you like it. Talk about enablers. Lol!


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa (and any of you that can provide me insight), I love your small florentine satchels, and was wanting to purchase one in either mini or small, but then noticed the satchel in leather and glove. What are the most significant differences, which retains their shape the best, and is the lightest?  I want a black and am currently leaning towards the leather satchel.


----------



## reginatina

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!!! Wow... Love it! [emoji7]



Thank you!  I love your families, and btw, I caught you on YouTube the other day. I'm loving your videos-- they are so informative (but dangerous), and you're friggin' gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

reginatina said:


> Thank you!  I love your families, and btw, I caught you on YouTube the other day. I'm loving your videos-- they are so informative (but dangerous), and you're friggin' gorgeous!




Thank you girlfriend!!! Oh yes... YouTube has broken up many marriages over these dang bags. Lol. Thanks so much for watching my channel and I'm glad you enjoy! xoxo... PTB [emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> MiaBorsa (and any of you that can provide me insight), I love your small florentine satchels, and was wanting to purchase one in either mini or small, but then noticed the satchel in leather and glove. What are the most significant differences, which retains their shape the best, and is the lightest?  I want a black and am currently leaning towards the leather satchel.



I have not owned any of the satchels except in the florentine leather so I'm really not the best qualified to answer.  My assumption is that the florentine leather would keep its shape better than the softer leathers.


----------



## AnotherPurse

reginatina said:


> And so I can enjoy them...




I love it and I love that you have little clothes indeed the hooks to - safety first!!!


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> I have not owned any of the satchels except in the florentine leather so I'm really not the best qualified to answer.  My assumption is that the florentine leather would keep its shape better than the softer leathers.




I figured this, as well.  I'm going to see if Macy's has any and give it a test run through the store.


----------



## reginatina

AnotherPurse said:


> I love it and I love that you have little clothes indeed the hooks to - safety first!!!






Thanks, AP and thanks for noticing.  A friend of mine suggested I get some of that rolled up foam and cut up little pieces so they're a bit more uniform.  I just used an old tank top, but want something a bit more permanent and substantial.


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bags.  Are you holding your phone upside down?






I'm on my computer at work and I started cracking up when I saw my photos.  One is upside down and the other is sideways.  I thought that was hysterical making you poor ladies turn your head.


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> I'm on my computer at work and I started cracking up when I saw my photos.  One is upside down and the other is sideways.  I thought that was hysterical making you poor ladies turn your head.



   Hey, we don't mind.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I know this thread is for the same style but since I was doing some pics today, these little baggies just seemed to come together in the same Color Family.....Denim Friendly.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this thread is for the same style but since I was doing some pics today, these little baggies just seemed to come together in the same Color Family.....Denim Friendly.


What a beautiful photo!


----------



## janiesea3

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this thread is for the same style but since I was doing some pics today, these little baggies just seemed to come together in the same Color Family.....Denim Friendly.



Gorgeous!! This could seriously be an ad for Dooney!! Great pic!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this thread is for the same style but since I was doing some pics today, these little baggies just seemed to come together in the same Color Family.....Denim Friendly.


Gorgeous YD! Love Denim! I have a few bags in this color family! ( not all Dooney)
 Awesome picture!


----------



## immigratty

yankeedooney said:


> i know this thread is for the same style but since i was doing some pics today, these little baggies just seemed to come together in the same color family.....denim friendly.



lovely


----------



## immigratty

reginatina said:


> My one and only "family:"  the Sawyers in black, white, natural, marine, red, and plum.



these r beautiful. but I am curious to know what's lurking inside of that Gucci bag in the background lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  love those blue handbags.  What a beautiful family they make.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> What a beautiful photo!





janiesea3 said:


> Gorgeous!! This could seriously be an ad for Dooney!! Great pic!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous YD! Love Denim! I have a few bags in this color family! ( not all Dooney)
> Awesome picture!





immigratty said:


> lovely





lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  love those blue handbags.  What a beautiful family they make.



Thank you ladies! I really like the denim color and for me it was one of those colors I would not have initially chosen until I saw it in person. Now I obviously love it and the funny thing is I forgot one bag for the family photo....missing the small flo satchel. I may need to do a reshoot.


----------



## reginatina

immigratty said:


> these r beautiful. but I am curious to know what's lurking inside of that Gucci bag in the background lol.



Thank you. You made me laugh so hard. It's my small Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston Bag. I bought it a few months ago and have yet to use it. I left it out to admire it.


----------



## Trudysmom

reginatina said:


> Thank you. You made me laugh so hard. It's my small Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston Bag. I bought it a few months ago and have yet to use it. I left it out to admire it.


Very pretty!


----------



## immigratty

reginatina said:


> Thank you. You made me laugh so hard. It's my small Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston Bag. I bought it a few months ago and have yet to use it. I left it out to admire it.



uuuuuuuh la la. I love the Boston bag, yours is BEAUTIFUL!! 

so glad I asked. what great eye candy I got out of it!!


----------



## reginatina

Sorry ladies for the pic being upside down again. 






Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you!



immigratty said:


> uuuuuuuh la la. I love the Boston bag, yours is BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> so glad I asked. what great eye candy I got out of it!!




Thank you.  I love this bag.  I'm normally not a fan of signature/logo prints, but Gucci and LV are so classic, that sometimes I can't resist.


----------



## MrsKC

reginatina said:


> Thank you. You made me laugh so hard. It's my small Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston Bag. I bought it a few months ago and have yet to use it. I left it out to admire it.


Lovely satchel!


----------



## immigratty

reginatina said:


> Sorry ladies for the pic being upside down again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I love this bag.  I'm normally not a fan of signature/logo prints, but Gucci and LV are so classic, that sometimes I can't resist.



Same way, Gucci though, not LV, but I do like certain mono prints


----------



## Trudysmom

reginatina said:


> Sorry ladies for the pic being upside down again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I love this bag.  I'm normally not a fan of signature/logo prints, but Gucci and LV are so classic, that sometimes I can't resist.


I orded a Gucci satchel yesterday. It is the new one that is red and pink. SO pretty. It is the Boston shape.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I orded a Gucci satchel yesterday. It is the new one that is red and pink. SO pretty. It is the Boston shape.



Oh I can't wait to see your pictures! !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Sorry ladies for the pic being upside down again.
> 
> Thank you.  I love this bag.  I'm normally not a fan of signature/logo prints, but Gucci and LV are so classic, that sometimes I can't resist.



   Cute bag from any angle!   I am a Gucci fan, but I can't do LV.  I have a mental block there somehow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I orded a Gucci satchel yesterday. It is the new one that is red and pink. SO pretty. It is the Boston shape.


Yay!   I'm glad you went for it, TM.  You will love the way Gucci packages their shipments, too.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Oh I can't wait to see your pictures! !!



 



MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   I'm glad you went for it, TM.  You will love the way Gucci packages their shipments, too.



I can't wait to see it.


----------



## reginatina

immigratty said:


> Same way, Gucci though, not LV, but I do like certain mono prints


 

I wonder why I don't like mono prints.  I'm not afraid to carry a designer handbag and don't need a completely discreet logo, but sometimes I feel that certain mono prints are gawdy.  I hate sounding like an obnoxious bag snob.  



Trudysmom said:


> I orded a Gucci satchel yesterday. It is the new one that is red and pink. SO pretty. It is the Boston shape.


 

Woo hoo.  Congrats!  Please share pics when you get it.  I do love the Boston.  My only concern with the bigger ones is that they don't hold their shape.  I'm hoping the small doesn't collapse at the bottom.  I definitely need to look into buying a base shaper.



MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag from any angle!   I am a Gucci fan, but I can't do LV.  I have a mental block there somehow.


 

Haha.  I'm a Gucci fan, as well.  I only own one LV and it's the limited edition Fetish Lockit.  That monogram print to me was just so beautiful, that I couldn't resist.  I bought it for my 40th bday, and had to find it on the second hand market, because it came out in 2011.  Got it brand new and I don't have any desire to own any other LV pieces.  





MrsKC said:


> Lovely satchel!


 

Thank you.  I do love my satchels.


----------



## immigratty

reginatina said:


> I wonder why I don't like mono prints.  I'm not afraid to carry a designer handbag and don't need a completely discreet logo, but sometimes I feel that certain mono prints are gawdy.  I hate sounding like an obnoxious bag snob.



I will admit, I get a little nauseous seeing those "LV's" everywhere. I went to ATL the weekend before Christmas, and it's like everybody is trying to get into the LV club, go into their stores EVERYTHING has some obvious LV on it [sorry I know you like LV, but if you can't tell, it's def not my fave]. I do love a few Gucci Mono, but most of my bags are "low key" where you have to be all up on the bag to see it. Most of my bags you would NEVER know they are Gucci/DB unless you know the brand. But I also love the look of some mono/siggy bags. and most of my DB siggies are VERY obvious.


----------



## reginatina

immigratty said:


> I will admit, I get a little nauseous seeing those "LV's" everywhere. I went to ATL the weekend before Christmas, and it's like everybody is trying to get into the LV club, go into their stores EVERYTHING has some obvious LV on it [sorry I know you like LV, but if you can't tell, it's def not my fave]. I do love a few Gucci Mono, but most of my bags are "low key" where you have to be all up on the bag to see it. Most of my bags you would NEVER know they are Gucci/DB unless you know the brand. But I also love the look of some mono/siggy bags. and most of my DB siggies are VERY obvious.



Actually, I'm not an LV fan, but I am indifferent-- definitely take it or leave it. If someone were to give me a free LV, I would take it, but as I mentioned in an earlier post, I only have one Louis. And I just love the style, the shape, and for once the monogram which is this gorgeous shiny print and a really rich dark brown. And because it's my only LV, I don't mind that it's covered in their logo.  I'm definitely with you.  I like low key. Lol I love how we're discussing LV and Gucci in the Dooney forum.


----------



## MrsKC

reginatina said:


> Actually, I'm not an LV fan, but I am indifferent-- definitely take it or leave it. If someone were to give me a free LV, I would take it, but as I mentioned in an earlier post, I only have one Louis. And I just love the style, the shape, and for once the monogram which is this gorgeous shiny print and a really rich dark brown. And because it's my only LV, I don't mind that it's covered in their logo.  I'm definitely with you.  I like low key. Lol I love how we're discussing LV and Gucci in the Dooney forum.



I know; ). I have two LV monograms. I enjoy them. I rarely carry either one, but I do enjoy them. Doubt I will ever invest in any more though...


----------



## immigratty

reginatina said:


> Actually, I'm not an LV fan, but I am indifferent-- definitely take it or leave it. If someone were to give me a free LV, I would take it, but as I mentioned in an earlier post, I only have one Louis. And I just love the style, the shape, and for once the monogram which is this gorgeous shiny print and a really rich dark brown. And because it's my only LV, I don't mind that it's covered in their logo.  I'm definitely with you.  I like low key. Lol I love how we're discussing LV and Gucci in the Dooney forum.



we r notorious for high jacking threads. lol Dooney is and always will be my first love, but Gucci is a damned close second lol.

and yes free handbags here please


----------



## MiaBorsa

Family photo!   Two Santorini sisters and their adopted sibling, the Macy's exclusive lizard Zipzip.  

T'moro Santorini Drawstring, Black Lizard Zip Zip, and Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper:


----------



## momjules

Perfect adoption!


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Family photo!   Two Santorini sisters and their adopted sibling, the Macy's exclusive lizard Zipzip.
> 
> T'moro Santorini Drawstring, Black Lizard Zip Zip, and Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper:



very nice.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Family photo!   Two Santorini sisters and their adopted sibling, the Macy's exclusive lizard Zipzip.
> 
> T'moro Santorini Drawstring, Black Lizard Zip Zip, and Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper:


Love them all! I saw the cognac last night and I really want that one now too.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Family photo!   Two Santorini sisters and their adopted sibling, the Macy's exclusive lizard Zipzip.
> 
> T'moro Santorini Drawstring, Black Lizard Zip Zip, and Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper:


Loving that zip zip!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Family photo!   Two Santorini sisters and their adopted sibling, the Macy's exclusive lizard Zipzip.
> 
> 
> 
> T'moro Santorini Drawstring, Black Lizard Zip Zip, and Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper:




Girlfriend!!!!!! Now that's what I call a beautiful family. Love the Lizzard.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Family photo!   Two Santorini sisters and their adopted sibling, the Macy's exclusive lizard Zipzip.
> 
> 
> 
> T'moro Santorini Drawstring, Black Lizard Zip Zip, and Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper:





Wonderful family!!  Those are gorgeous bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Perfect adoption!





immigratty said:


> very nice.





YankeeDooney said:


> Love them all! I saw the cognac last night and I really want that one now too.





MrsKC said:


> Loving that zip zip!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend!!!!!! Now that's what I call a beautiful family. Love the Lizzard.





Chanticleer said:


> Wonderful family!!  Those are gorgeous bags!



Thanks very much everyone!   I don't think that photo does them justice; to me the lizard is difficult to capture in a pic.   At any rate, I'm done with my lizard collection!


----------



## br_t

My little family without my lilac zip zip 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just receive this little beautiful lilac zip zip


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Family photo!   Two Santorini sisters and their adopted sibling, the Macy's exclusive lizard Zipzip.
> 
> T'moro Santorini Drawstring, Black Lizard Zip Zip, and Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper:


Love that gorgeous textured family!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

br_t said:


> My little family without my lilac zip zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255799
> 
> Just receive this little beautiful lilac zip zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255800


Love your Fam! You have some great classic shapes and nice color choices too!


----------



## Trudysmom

br_t said:


> My little family without my lilac zip zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255799
> 
> Just receive this little beautiful lilac zip zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255800


Beautiful bag family!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Family photo!   Two Santorini sisters and their adopted sibling, the Macy's exclusive lizard Zipzip.
> 
> T'moro Santorini Drawstring, Black Lizard Zip Zip, and Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper:


Your bags are all so pretty!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My two favorite D&B bags are my Florentine satchels.  I am loving this thread thanks for sharing your wonderful collections.  I hope we keep this theme going.  
DianaP


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Small Satchel...  bordeaux, ivy, red, ocean, natural.


 I love this collection and photo!  Your collections are amazing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My two favorite D&B bags are my Florentine satchels.  I am loving this thread thanks for sharing your wonderful collections.  I hope we keep this theme going.
> DianaP



Gorgeous bags and I love your bookshelf display!   What is the pink quilted satchel in the background?


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this collection and photo!  Your collections are amazing.



   Thanks!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags and I love your bookshelf display!   What is the pink quilted satchel in the background?




Thank you the bag is the Kate Spade Hayden tote.  The picture is in my girly room where I display my collections of bags, shoes and dolls.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll just add a pic of the Florentine Elisa sisters...


----------



## suzannep

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My two favorite D&B bags are my Florentine satchels.  I am loving this thread thanks for sharing your wonderful collections.  I hope we keep this theme going.
> DianaP



Who, wow, wow!  Not to sound creepy but I just sat and admired this picture for a good five minutes! You are a blessed woman  and I don't know how you ever leave that beautiful room every day lol Thank you for sharing :coolpics:


----------



## suzannep

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll just add a pic of the Florentine Elisa sisters...



Oh my! MiaBorsa, you have such a stunning collection and I love that wall color, too


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

suzannep said:


> Who, wow, wow!  Not to sound creepy but I just sat and admired this picture for a good five minutes! You are a blessed woman  and I don't know how you ever leave that beautiful room every day lol Thank you for sharing :coolpics:




Thank so much for the room compliments on my room.  I love setting it up and changing my look often.  I enjoy having my "stuff" on display.  Hugs, DianaP


----------



## MiaBorsa

suzannep said:


> Oh my! MiaBorsa, you have such a stunning collection and I love that wall color, too



Thank you!


----------



## momjules

Just a beautiful room! What great design skills you have!


----------



## Trudysmom

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My two favorite D&B bags are my Florentine satchels.  I am loving this thread thanks for sharing your wonderful collections.  I hope we keep this theme going.
> DianaP


Beautiful bags. I have that style also,  A great bag!


----------



## ahirau

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My two favorite D&B bags are my Florentine satchels.  I am loving this thread thanks for sharing your wonderful collections.  I hope we keep this theme going.
> DianaP


Beautiful florentines! And your room is lovely - shows off your collections wonderfully!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll just add a pic of the Florentine Elisa sisters...


Beautiful bags - these are so elegant in the florentine! I remember you said they were a bit heavy, but I can see why you want to wear them, so gorgeous!


----------



## soramillay

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My two favorite D&B bags are my Florentine satchels.  I am loving this thread thanks for sharing your wonderful collections.  I hope we keep this theme going.
> DianaP


I adore your shelving display! Would love to have a home one day with a "man cave" for DH's electronics and the "lady atelier" for my collections.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My two favorite D&B bags are my Florentine satchels.  I am loving this thread thanks for sharing your wonderful collections.  I hope we keep this theme going.
> DianaP




Oh my...I love it!! Both your Flo's and the background. So nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Beautiful bags - these are so elegant in the florentine! I remember you said they were a bit heavy, but I can see why you want to wear them, so gorgeous!



Thanks, A!


----------



## swags

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My two favorite D&B bags are my Florentine satchels.  I am loving this thread thanks for sharing your wonderful collections.  I hope we keep this theme going.
> DianaP



Love your bags and your entire display!!


----------



## ahirau

I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.


----------



## ahirau

The Brown/Orange combo, in the Lilliana and the Serena crossbody


----------



## ahirau

The Grey/Cranberry combo in the Lilliana, Janette and small Briana


----------



## ahirau

The Black/Kelly Green combo in Lilliana, Janette and small Briana


----------



## ahirau

And then the Blues - Navy/Orange Lilliana, Butterscotch/Royal Blue Janette and Navy/Red small Briana






Most were purchased on ILD, a few from the Seattle outlet, and one or two from the website - when I couldn't get the color/style I wanted anywhere else.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.



Whoa!!      What a collection, A!   A gorgeous family for sure.   

How do you like the drawstring bag?   Do you find it too structured?  Is that the regular size drawstring or the crossbody size?


----------



## momjules

Is that the entire collection?are there more colors or do you have all colors?


----------



## ahirau

momjules said:


> Is that the entire collection?are there more colors or do you have all colors?


Oh no, there are a lot more colors, or the same exterior color with different interiors. But I'm done now, at least until I see any new color combos I must have for spring/summer. They do now have a mint/melon combo in a few styles which is very pretty but I don't think I'd use that one much.  Thanks MJ!


----------



## momjules

They are beautiful.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!!      What a collection, A!   A gorgeous family for sure.
> 
> How do you like the drawstring bag?   Do you find it too structured?  Is that the regular size drawstring or the crossbody size?



Thanks MB, I know I've gone overboard, but "needed" to get some colors before they sold out, or if the collection is discontinued after this winter.

The drawstring is the small cross-body.  That one I've only used once for weekend shopping.  For me I find drawstrings not my favorite style, I much prefer a top-handle style, but wanted to try it and it was on super discount at the outlet


----------



## momjules

You are not overboard! You are a collector. We all understand and agree you have to buy them when you see them.


----------



## ahirau

momjules said:


> They are beautiful.


Thank you MJ


----------



## ahirau

momjules said:


> You are not overboard! You are a collector. We all understand and agree you have to buy them when you see them.


Thanks MJ, I know you all understand! I have used more than the allotted budget for handbags this winter, that is for sure.  I will only be tempted by city barlows at outlet prices for the next few months (I hope :wondering )


----------



## seton

ahirau said:


> I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.




wow, your collex is magnifique! 
are there any modelling pix of the Lilliana?


----------



## ahirau

seton said:


> wow, your collex is magnifique!
> are there any modelling pix of the Lilliana?


Thank you Seton!  Currently I do not have any mod shots but will take some soon and post.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.


These are GORGEOUS!!! I love the look of these but have resisted. So here are my questions for the pro collector. Reasons for my resistance.
Do they scratch easily? 
Do the interiors get scratched or marred when your stuff is being pulled out or put in? 
Do you hear your items banging around in the bag? 
Do they seem like they could crack over time?

Also, do you have a favorite style/color in the collection?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ahirau:  What a beautiful collection you have.   I hope you enjoy using each and every one of them.   I totally understand.   When I find a style or collection I like I want every color that appeals to me.  And in many cases I want that color in at least 2 different styles because I know it won't be available for a long period.  And when I've passed on a color because I already have so many in that style,  I've later wished I had purchased it.


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> These are GORGEOUS!!! I love the look of these but have resisted. So here are my questions for the pro collector. Reasons for my resistance.
> Do they scratch easily?
> Do the interiors get scratched or marred when your stuff is being pulled out or put in?
> Do you hear your items banging around in the bag?
> Do they seem like they could crack over time?
> 
> Also, do you have a favorite style/color in the collection?


Hi YD, thanks very much! To answer your questions as best as I can:
1. exterior scratching probably susceptible; I've been careful, but do have some rubbed areas, which I try to gently buff out when I get home; I think if you're not one to baby your bags, they might show these marks/scratches rather easily.  I did return one to ILD because it had some scratch marks I couldn't live with on the front of the bag; the replacement bag was better.
2. The interior seems pretty indestructable to me - the coating seems to contain maybe some resin or something - it's different than the exterior leather, I have not had any issues on the interior, except removing the sticky label - I used the white eraser trick, mentioned by someone in the forum and that worked great to remove the final residue.  No scratching when I first used my fingernail to get most of the label off.
3. When I carry a water bottle with me then I hear it thudding around.  My other normal items are OK with normal wear on my arm or shoulder, but sometimes adding or removing from the bag makes some thudding. It doesn't bother me.
4. Cracking - i don't know; they are stiff but pliable if that makes sense. The drawstrings seem the most susceptible to me - the other styles with the open tops really don't move the leather around that much.  This is one consideration - they may not be as secure as you want with the open tops and magnet closure, no zippers on any of these.

Hope this info helps.  For me, I lead a simple life, mostly working, so for my purposes they are great.  I would not chance taking one of these as a carry-on bag though, I'm sure it would get scratched if it had to be placed beneath an airplane seat! But even the Lilliana I consider handbag size, not a tote.


----------



## ahirau

lavenderjunkie said:


> ahirau:  What a beautiful collection you have.   I hope you enjoy using each and every one of them.   I totally understand.   When I find a style or collection I like I want every color that appeals to me.  And in many cases I want that color in at least 2 different styles because I know it won't be available for a long period.  And when I've passed on a color because I already have so many in that style,  I've later wished I had purchased it.


Thanks so much LJ, you are all an understanding group    And that's exactly right - I want the colors I like in various styles for different uses/occasions!  I stalked the grey combo on ILD daily until they showed up!


----------



## ahirau

Hi YD! sorry, forgot the last part of your questions!!

Yes, The Lilliana is my favorite style.  I do remove the center section though, it snaps in and out. This makes the bag more tote-like and functional for me.  I do not find any of these styles to be heavy, even when filled.

Color wise, the navy/orange and black/green Lilliana I have been using most frequently.  I also "want" the navy/green combo in Lilliana, but am resisting the urge.  I love all blues and wear a lot of navy, even in summer!  Second place are the small Brianas, I took the grey/cranberry with me to lunch yesterday


----------



## BlazenHsss

Hmmmm!!!  I love the silhouette of the small Brianna when you've got the corners filled opposite like that!!  This collection of yours is impressive! Not obsessive.....  Life is short ladies, do what makes you happy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> Hi YD! sorry, forgot the last part of your questions!!
> 
> Yes, The Lilliana is my favorite style.  I do remove the center section though, it snaps in and out. This makes the bag more tote-like and functional for me.  I do not find any of these styles to be heavy, even when filled.
> 
> Color wise, the navy/orange and black/green Lilliana I have been using most frequently.  I also "want" the navy/green combo in Lilliana, but am resisting the urge.  I love all blues and wear a lot of navy, even in summer!  Second place are the small Brianas, I took the grey/cranberry with me to lunch yesterday


Thanks for answering all of my questions A. I appreciate your input. I really would like to give one a try so we shall see, but you are correct, I do prefer zippered bags, but hey, you never know. Your collection is fabulous. I am favoring the Navy as well. Thanks again!

I am gravitating to all the bags in your last photo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> Hmmmm!!!  I love the silhouette of the small Brianna when you've got the corners filled opposite like that!!  This collection of yours is impressive! Not obsessive..... * Life is short ladies, do what makes you happy*!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> And then the Blues - Navy/Orange Lilliana, Butterscotch/Royal Blue Janette and Navy/Red small Briana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most were purchased on ILD, a few from the Seattle outlet, and one or two from the website - when I couldn't get the color/style I wanted anywhere else.



You know, at first glance that Janette looks very "Alto-ish."   Gorgeous bag.


----------



## ahirau

BlazenHsss said:


> Hmmmm!!!  I love the silhouette of the small Brianna when you've got the corners filled opposite like that!!  This collection of yours is impressive! Not obsessive.....  Life is short ladies, do what makes you happy!


Thanks so much BH !  They really do make me happy


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for answering all of my questions A. I appreciate your input. I really would like to give one a try so we shall see, but you are correct, I do prefer zippered bags, but hey, you never know. Your collection is fabulous. I am favoring the Navy as well. Thanks again!
> 
> I am gravitating to all the bags in your last photo!


You're welcome YD! If you decide to purchase one, would love to see it! Also the Siena collection has all the same styles, just in the textured leather and different color combos.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> You know, at first glance that Janette looks very "Alto-ish."   Gorgeous bag.


Thanks MB, yes they remind of altos too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.




OMG OMG... What a beautiful collection!! Wow! I'm loving the Montecitos as well. After getting my Grey/Cranberry and Brown TMoro/Green, I fell in love.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.


Beautiful! I was thinking of getting a small Brianna one day!  They have a few on ILD....but I've never seen one IRL, thanks for the pics! Would love to see a mod shot of the different sizes you have!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG OMG... What a beautiful collection!! Wow! I'm loving the Montecitos as well. After getting my Grey/Cranberry and Brown TMoro/Green, I fell in love.


Thank you PTB!  They are wonderful aren't they?  And different for Dooney, that's partly why I like them so much!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful! I was thinking of getting a small Brianna one day!  They have a few on ILD....but I've never seen one IRL, thanks for the pics! Would love to see a mod shot of the different sizes you have!


Thank you TMP!  I will try for some mod shots this week - in the ladies room at work


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> Thank you PTB!  They are wonderful aren't they?  And different for Dooney, that's partly why I like them so much!




Can't stop looking at the photos. Now I'm thinking of the Briana. How well does it stay on the shoulder with those double straps? That's my hold back.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't stop looking at the photos. Now I'm thinking of the Briana. How well does it stay on the shoulder with those double straps? That's my hold back.


They have a gorgeous mint /melon  on ILD! I actually like all the colors on there, hard to choose.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> They have a gorgeous mint /melon  on ILD! I actually like all the colors on there, hard to choose.




I saw that... I thought about it but wasn't sure how much use I'd get out of it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> You're welcome YD! If you decide to purchase one, would love to see it! Also the Siena collection has all the same styles, just in the textured leather and different color combos.


Are the Siena's just as structured as the Montecito leather?  do you know? I know they have a slight texture, they also look like they have a slight sheen. I like the taupe with pink interior combo. Also like the green!  hmmm
TIA


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I saw that... I thought about it but wasn't sure how much use I'd get out of it.


True, I like the bone/red combo too, but I just realized I have like 4 white / bone colored bags!  I'm checking out the Siena Brianna too, lots more color combos there on ILD.....how is the leather on the siena? just remembered you got the gorgeous bone/olive drawstring in Siena leather


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> True, I like the bone/red combo too, but I just realized I have like 4 white / bone colored bags!  I'm checking out the Siena Brianna too, lots more color combos there on ILD.....how is the leather on the siena? just remembered you got the gorgeous bone/olive drawstring in Siena leather




Yes, they have tons of combos. I can't decide on what I want next. I've been eyeing the Olive/Mustard. Such a beautiful combo in that leather. I'm on a Montecito and Siena kick now. [emoji16]

I love the leather on the Sierra. It's lightweight and very carefree. I didn't like that leather when it first came out and passed but thought I'd give it a try and now I'm in love. Can't wait too see if you decide on a color.


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> Are the Siena's just as structured as the Montecito leather?  do you know? I know they have a slight texture, they also look like they have a slight sheen. I like the taupe with pink interior combo. Also like the green!  hmmm
> TIA


Hi TMP, I think the Siena's are not as stiff but the same structure.  I actually do have the taupe/hot pink, let me post a pic.  I'm saving her for spring!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't stop looking at the photos. Now I'm thinking of the Briana. How well does it stay on the shoulder with those double straps? That's my hold back.


Actually PTB, I don't wear any bag on my shoulder unless it has a long strap, just over my wrist or arm. Never got used to the feeling of a short shoulder bag, which is why I don't do most hobos.  I do use the Lilliana strap but that is a single strap only.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Hi TMP, I think the Siena's are not as stiff but the same structure.  I actually do have the taupe/hot pink, let me post a pic.  I'm saving her for spring!



Ooh, thanks! That's one of the colors I was looking at!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I can't decide, and I got alot of bags over the past few months even though a few were Christmas presents, a few in Jan. We're for my Bday, and my latest White patent zip zip is for Valentines Day! I'm running out of  reasons to get a new purse!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I replied above Pcann, not used to reporting on my phone! My ipad die, lol, still didn't work! Sorry


----------



## ahirau

Hi TMP, here is the Siena small Briana in Taupe/Hot Pink.  Light is fading here so I hope these are OK.  The taupe is showing a little greyer than true, but I like it a lot.










I think the Siena leather may hide scratches, dents etc, pretty well, as it's coated and can also wipe clean, both interior and exterior.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> Hi TMP, here is the Siena small Briana in Taupe/Hot Pink.  Light is fading here so I hope these are OK.  The taupe is showing a little greyer than true, but I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Siena leather may hide scratches, dents etc, pretty well, as it's coated and can also wipe clean, both interior and exterior.


That's a beauty too! What a pretty color combo.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Hi TMP, here is the Siena small Briana in Taupe/Hot Pink.  Light is fading here so I hope these are OK.  The taupe is showing a little greyer than true, but I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Siena leather may hide scratches, dents etc, pretty well, as it's coated and can also wipe clean, both interior and exterior.


I love it! Thanks! Will let you know what I decide ! They are so pretty!


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> That's a beauty too! What a pretty color combo.


Thanks YD! You can see I was busy during all the winter sales!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love it! Thanks! Will let you know what I decide ! They are so pretty!


Great TMP, glad to help! Yes, let us all know if you get one ( or more  )


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Great TMP, glad to help! Yes, let us all know if you get one ( or more  )


Only one , if any! I was on a zip zip kick over the last two months I got 3 Bitsy bags and 2 Larger zip zips!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't stop looking at the photos. Now I'm thinking of the Briana. How well does it stay on the shoulder with those double straps? That's my hold back.





ahirau said:


> Hi TMP, here is the Siena small Briana in Taupe/Hot Pink.  Light is fading here so I hope these are OK.  The taupe is showing a little greyer than true, but I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Siena leather may hide scratches, dents etc, pretty well, as it's coated and can also wipe clean, both interior and exterior.


Well ladies, I just ordered the small Brianna Siena in the color Taupe/Hot pink! I don't have a taupe bag(believe it or not) and I love the pop of pink peeking out! I wear a lot of color in the Spring/summer , so I think this color combo will go with a lot ! Thanks for your thoughts and thanks for the pics Ahirau! They really helped me decide!


----------



## Suzwhat

ahirau said:


> I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.




I may need to call security!  Love these and this shot is killing me.LOL.


----------



## ahirau

Suzwhat said:


> I may need to call security!  Love these and this shot is killing me.LOL.


Thank you Suz!


----------



## MelissaPurse

ahirau said:


> I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.




You have a beautiful collection[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Hi TMP, here is the Siena small Briana in Taupe/Hot Pink.  Light is fading here so I hope these are OK.  The taupe is showing a little greyer than true, but I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Siena leather may hide scratches, dents etc, pretty well, as it's coated and can also wipe clean, both interior and exterior.


I ordered the Taupe/pink Small Siena!  Can't wait to get her! Now I'm obsessing though, hoping the silhouette isn't to small, I don't mind small bags, just hope I like how this style looks on me! Almost was going to get the small crossbody drawstring, but I have a lot of crossbody bags already. I thought this style was something different than I already have in my closet! How do you like the height? Not too short? TIA ! 
Ps...I also love the Montecitos , but I like the lighter colored straps on this one for Spring/Summer. It also seems more casual. I don't work in an office so my style is definitely more casual!


----------



## ahirau

MelissaPurse said:


> You have a beautiful collection[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you MP!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> I ordered the Taupe/pink Small Siena!  Can't wait to get her! Now I'm obsessing though, hoping the silhouette isn't to small, I don't mind small bags, just hope I like how this style looks on me! Almost was going to get the small crossbody drawstring, but I have a lot of crossbody bags already. I thought this style was something different than I already have in my closet! How do you like the height? Not too short? TIA !
> Ps...I also love the Montecitos , but I like the lighter colored straps on this one for Spring/Summer. It also seems more casual. I don't work in an office so my style is definitely more casual!


Hi TMP!  I hope you do like the Briana.  It's a smallish-medium bag, I can fit all my everyday stuff in it comfortably. I don't use the included pouch, but do use several small makeup bags along with wallet, phone, sunglasses/case, brush. As far as "too short", do you mean for over the shoulder wear?  I don't wear my bags like that, I usually just have it over my wrist or forearm/elbow.  Looking forward to hearing your impressions!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ahirau said:


> I've already confessed to be totally obsessed with the Montecito collection - here is the proof! I've used them all - usually the small Brianas for weekend outings, and the Janettes and Lillianas for work. The Lillianas are my favorite. I like the more muted/basic colors for the exterior, and then the pop of color inside.


 Wow... I love, love, love this collection of bags.   Your lucky to have them all.  Enjoy and thanks for sharing.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Drawstring Family...

Glamour Shot #1



Glamour Shot #2



Glamour Shot #3


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Hi TMP!  I hope you do like the Briana.  It's a smallish-medium bag, I can fit all my everyday stuff in it comfortably. I don't use the included pouch, but do use several small makeup bags along with wallet, phone, sunglasses/case, brush. As far as "too short", do you mean for over the shoulder wear?  I don't wear my bags like that, I usually just have it over my wrist or forearm/elbow.  Looking forward to hearing your impressions!


Thanks! I meant , is the bag height high enough? Lol! In pictures I like how the regular size Briana looks, but I don't want a tote bag size bag, if that makes sense? I can't wait to get it, so I can play around with it. I like wearing bags in the crook of my arm too,  but I also like slinging them over my shoulder when they get in my way. I heard people complaining of the double strap. . Thanks for answering all my questions.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Drawstring Family...
> 
> Glamour Shot #1
> View attachment 3268018
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #2
> View attachment 3268020
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #3
> View attachment 3268022


Gorgeous, Pcann! I love them all! You have great taste in bags for sure!
I really love your Florentine beauty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Drawstring Family...
> 
> Glamour Shot #1
> View attachment 3268018
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #2
> View attachment 3268020
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #3
> View attachment 3268022


Something tells me Ms. PTB likes Drawstrings. Ya think? But I could be wrong. 

Not that you asked or care, but my favs are Marine Buckley, Bone Florentine, and Santorini. How's that for variety. Whenever you get tired of them, let me know.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Something tells me Ms. PTB likes Drawstrings. Ya think? But I could be wrong.
> 
> Not that you asked or care, but my favs are Marine Buckley, Bone Florentine, and Santorini. How's that for variety. Whenever you get tired of them, let me know.




Lol... Actually I'm a due hard satchel chick but undercover drawstring lover just recently. 

Of course I care [emoji7]... My favs are the 2 Montecitos and the the Chestnut Buckley.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Something tells me Ms. PTB likes Drawstrings. Ya think? But I could be wrong.
> 
> Not that you asked or care, but my favs are Marine Buckley, Bone Florentine, and Santorini. How's that for variety. Whenever you get tired of them, let me know.


I think you might be right about PTB liking drawstring bags, just a little!  
She has one gorgeous collection!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Actually I'm a due hard satchel chick but undercover drawstring lover just recently.
> 
> Of course I care [emoji7]... My favs are the 2 Montecitos and the the Chestnut Buckley.


Yes, I will add Ms. Chestnut to my list as well. So tough to choose between the children. Soooooo, if the Montecito's are your favs then maybe in the near future, you might want to release the Marine.


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Drawstring Family...
> 
> Glamour Shot #1
> View attachment 3268018
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #2
> View attachment 3268020
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #3
> View attachment 3268022


Beautiful collection PTB!  Of course I am also partial to the Montecito, but all those Buckleys are really stunning!


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Drawstring Family...
> 
> Glamour Shot #1
> View attachment 3268018
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #2
> View attachment 3268020
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #3
> View attachment 3268022


I want that Mushroom Buckley!!


----------



## momjules

I love the older off white one


----------



## Julie Ann

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Drawstring Family...
> 
> Glamour Shot #1
> View attachment 3268018
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #2
> View attachment 3268020
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #3
> View attachment 3268022


 Love your buckleys!!! go quick! theres a sunflower buckley on ebay right now!! It looks to be in perfect condition.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Julie Ann said:


> Love your buckleys!!! go quick! theres a sunflower buckley on ebay right now!! It looks to be in perfect condition.




Thanks girlfriend! LOOOVE Buckley's. I have a Sunflower Clayton that I'm picking up tomorrow but now you've got me thinking. Are you interested in the Buckley? Don't wanna step on your toes if I decide to go that route. Oh my... Sunflower Buckley or Sunflower Clayton... Tough, tough choice. Sighing


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! LOOOVE Buckley's. I have a Sunflower Clayton that I'm picking up tomorrow but now you've got me thinking. Are you interested in the Buckley? Don't wanna step on your toes if I decide to go that route. Oh my... Sunflower Buckley or Sunflower Clayton... Tough, tough choice. Sighing


Oh really now......sunflower is shining for you?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh really now......sunflower is shining for you?




Lol. Leave me alone! Yeah, I think I'll try it. You talked me into it.


----------



## Julie Ann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! LOOOVE Buckley's. I have a Sunflower Clayton that I'm picking up tomorrow but now you've got me thinking. Are you interested in the Buckley? Don't wanna step on your toes if I decide to go that route. Oh my... Sunflower Buckley or Sunflower Clayton... Tough, tough choice. Sighing


 no  I want it, but im on a ban right now. go for it!!! there will always be another one when im ready


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My zip zip family....Mommys first
White Patent & Saff. Bordeaux


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Now bitsy babies...
Patent Taupe, Saff. Sage, Pebbled Oyster


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Now the whole family....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Now babies...




Oh wow! That Elephant is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Now the whole family....




Soooo pretty!!! Love your color selection.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Soooo pretty!!! Love your color selection.


Thanks Pcann! The bitsy patent is called Taupe, but it really does look like the elephant color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My mini nylon family.....
Nylon backpack ...Grey
Nylon Shopper....Black
Nylon Frame purse (kisslock ) Brown Tmoro


----------



## Thatsmypurse

And.....the "Olivia Sisters"
Cranberry Carley & Midnight Pebble


----------



## Thatsmypurse

And last but certainly not least, my little Flo Family.....
(this pic is grainy, because I lost my natural light! )

Mini Denim
Small Moss


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Now the whole family....


They look so pretty sitting all together.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> Now the whole family....


Love them all TMP! I think you made a great choice getting that white patent. I thought about it but passed. I might be sorry. So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love all the family photos, TMP!!      You have some beauties there for sure.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> They look so pretty sitting all together.





YankeeDooney said:


> Love them all TMP! I think you made a great choice getting that white patent. I thought about it but passed. I might be sorry. So pretty!


The White patent is gorgeous! It's still on sale on ILD!


MiaBorsa said:


> Love all the family photos, TMP!!      You have some beauties there for sure.



Thanks ladies! I've been under the weather for the past 4 days, so I had some extra time to take family photos! That's how I knew I was feeling better!

I have a few more Dooneys that aren't multiples, maybe I'll do an "eclectic family" photo!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP:*  what lovely families you have.  Enjoy them all.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP:*  what lovely families you have.  Enjoy them all.


Thanks  Lavender!


----------



## CatePNW

Thatsmypurse said:


> Now the whole family....


So cute, great collection!


----------



## CatePNW

Thatsmypurse said:


> And.....the "Olivia Sisters"
> Cranberry Carley & Midnight Pebble



This is a shape I don't have yet and really like.  How fun that you have been taking all the family photos!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> The White patent is gorgeous! It's still on sale on ILD!
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I've been under the weather for the past 4 days, so I had some extra time to take family photos! That's how I knew I was feeling better!
> 
> I have a few more Dooneys that aren't multiples, maybe I'll do an "eclectic family" photo!




Oooh lovely collections[emoji7] can't wait to see the eclectic one


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> So cute, great collection!





CatePNW said:


> This is a shape I don't have yet and really like.  How fun that you have been taking all the family photos!


Thanks, Olivia is great! I love this style! And I've been home sick and my last day home from work(when I was feeling better) I got bored and starting taking my bags out!


MelissaPurse said:


> Oooh lovely collections[emoji7] can't wait to see the eclectic one



Thanks! I'll try and post the eclectic collection tomorrow . I think I have 3 more, including my first Dooney , which started It all! (Only 14 short months ago!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks, Olivia is great! I love this style! And I've been home sick and my last day home from work(when I was feeling better) I got bored and starting taking my bags out!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll try and post the eclectic collection tomorrow . I think I have 3 more, including my first Dooney , which started It all! (Only 14 short months ago!)




You've come a long way in 14 short months.  Congratulations on a great collection and hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> You've come a long way in 14 short months.  Congratulations on a great collection and hope you are feeling better.


Thanks! I'm a little better, but now my older son is sick . 
Yeah, my collection grew pretty fast, but I got almost all from ILD and a couple from Ebay for great prices! I bought all my zip zips over the past few months alone! Once I got my first zip zip, it was love and I needed more!


----------



## letstalkbags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! I'm a little better, but now my older son is sick .
> Yeah, my collection grew pretty fast, but I got almost all from ILD and a couple from Ebay for great prices! I bought all my zip zips over the past few months alone! Once I got my first zip zip, it was love and I needed more!


I can relate to the zip zip story:
Your collection is beautiful ! I think the Bitsy bags are adorable. I don't own any yet, your picture of the taupe one makes me think I need one now.


----------



## letstalkbags

My zip zip family.
White patent, olive pebbled, black ,elephant, dark grey, marine , Bordeaux saffiano and red Croco.


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> My zip zip family.
> White patent, olive pebbled, black ,elephant, dark grey, marine , Bordeaux saffiano and red Croco.



Gorgeous assortment, LTB!


----------



## YankeeDooney

letstalkbags said:


> My zip zip family.
> White patent, olive pebbled, black ,elephant, dark grey, marine , Bordeaux saffiano and red Croco.


They are all beautiful! Such a happy photo....all those zips snuggled up together. I see the Saffiano family is the majority there.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LTB:*  love all your zip zips.  The colors are great and I can understand why you love the style.  I've collected zip zips also.


----------



## Trudysmom

letstalkbags said:


> My zip zip family.
> White patent, olive pebbled, black ,elephant, dark grey, marine , Bordeaux saffiano and red Croco.


Very nice group!


----------



## Julie Ann

I love that marine.... So pretty


----------



## ahirau

letstalkbags said:


> My zip zip family.
> White patent, olive pebbled, black ,elephant, dark grey, marine , Bordeaux saffiano and red Croco.


Wonderful zip-zip collection - love all the colors and textures!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

letstalkbags said:


> My zip zip family.
> White patent, olive pebbled, black ,elephant, dark grey, marine , Bordeaux saffiano and red Croco.


Gorgeous collection! Twins on two, but you already new that from my family photo! The bitsys are cute and very functional for me, I don't carry much with me...lol ...but I use a tote for my work stuff, so that helps..  My patent bitsy(taupe) I got on ebay! 75.00, perfect condition, brand new! I was lucky!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Hi TMP, here is the Siena small Briana in Taupe/Hot Pink.  Light is fading here so I hope these are OK.  The taupe is showing a little greyer than true, but I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Siena leather may hide scratches, dents etc, pretty well, as it's coated and can also wipe clean, both interior and exterior.


I got my Small Briana bag, and the style is not love for me..
But  it is a gorgeous bag! The taupe is so pretty. I was thinking of trying the Siena small crossbody instead, but they don't have taupe on ILD. I Was looking at the Brown or Navy one. I saw on one of the threads that you had a Brown Briana, wanted to know your thoughts of the color . Is it really dark or would it work for Spring /summer (was looking at the one with white interior) TIA


----------



## ahirau

Hi TMP, sorry the sm Briana didn't work for you, maybe the drawstring will be better.  The Brown Siena I have is a warm, but dark milk chocolate if that makes sense, with royal blue interior. Pics are from 12/21 in the mini-reveal thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...ni-reveal-thread-880230-533.html#post29592386


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Hi TMP, sorry the sm Briana didn't work for you, maybe the drawstring will be better.  The Brown Siena I have is a warm, but dark milk chocolate if that makes sense, with royal blue interior. Pics are from 12/21 in the mini-reveal thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...ni-reveal-thread-880230-533.html#post29592386


Thanks! Yes, it's a nice shade, and I think with the white interior(that's the color combo I ordered ) it should work for summer too! My friend carries her brown LV year round. I want a bag color that is neutral but will work all year. I will let you know if the drawstring works for me and how I like the color.  fingers crossed!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's a nice shade, and I think with the white interior(that's the color combo I ordered ) it should work for summer too! My friend carries her brown LV year round. I want a bag color that is neutral but will work all year. I will let you know if the drawstring works for me and how I like the color.  fingers crossed!



I hope your new bag is a winner, TMP!   I carry brown and black bags all year since I'm not usually a "pop of color" person.      (Besides, most of my sandals are black or brown, so that works...haha.)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope your new bag is a winner, TMP!   I carry brown and black bags all year since I'm not usually a "pop of color" person.      (Besides, most of my sandals are black or brown, so that works...haha.)


Thanks! Will let you know if its a keeper! Still waiting for return slip from ILD for my Briana bag, it's so weird you have to email them for a return slip and they just don't include one in the order .


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! Will let you know if its a keeper! Still waiting for return slip from ILD for my Briana bag, it's so weird you have to email them for a return slip and they just don't include one in the order .



Yeah, they are weird with that return form.   I saved one to my computer hard drive so I have one if you need it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, they are weird with that return form.   I saved one to my computer hard drive so I have one if you need it.


Thanks, if I don't hear from them by tomorrow , I will take you up on you offer . Their customer service  prob only runs Mon.-Fri.


----------



## letstalkbags

YankeeDooney said:


> They are all beautiful! Such a happy photo....all those zips snuggled up together. I see the Saffiano family is the majority there.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *LTB:*  love all your zip zips.  The colors are great and I can understand why you love the style.  I've collected zip zips also.





Trudysmom said:


> Very nice group!





Julie Ann said:


> I love that marine.... So pretty





ahirau said:


> Wonderful zip-zip collection - love all the colors and textures!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous collection! Twins on two, but you already new that from my family photo! The bitsys are cute and very functional for me, I don't carry much with me...lol ...but I use a tote for my work stuff, so that helps..  My patent bitsy(taupe) I got on ebay! 75.00, perfect condition, brand new! I was lucky!



THANKS ladies !


----------



## MelissaPurse

Zip zip mama & baby



Clayton sistas[emoji130]



Toledo Stanwich sistas[emoji130]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Zip zip mama & baby
> View attachment 3315700
> 
> 
> Clayton sistas[emoji130]
> View attachment 3315701
> 
> 
> Toledo Stanwich sistas[emoji130]
> View attachment 3315702



Yaaaaaaassssssss!!       Such gorgeous siblings!!     (Is that baby Bitsy for your niece?)

ETA--nevermind.  I saw your other post where you said the Bitsy is for your niece.   I hope she loves it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> Zip zip mama & baby
> View attachment 3315700
> 
> 
> Clayton sistas[emoji130]
> View attachment 3315701
> 
> 
> Toledo Stanwich sistas[emoji130]
> View attachment 3315702




I can tell you've been bit by the "Dooneynista" bug. It's downhill from here girlfriend. You'll be dreaming about Dooney's. 

Beautiful families!


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> Zip zip mama & baby
> View attachment 3315700
> 
> 
> Clayton sistas[emoji130]
> View attachment 3315701
> 
> 
> Toledo Stanwich sistas[emoji130]
> View attachment 3315702


Great pictures and pretty bags.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I can tell you've been bit by the "Dooneynista" bug. It's downhill from here girlfriend. You'll be dreaming about Dooney's.
> 
> Beautiful families!




Uggh the struggle is real. Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## MelissaPurse

Trudysmom said:


> Great pictures and pretty bags.







MiaBorsa said:


> Yaaaaaaassssssss!!       Such gorgeous siblings!!     (Is that baby Bitsy for your niece?)
> 
> ETA--nevermind.  I saw your other post where you said the Bitsy is for your niece.   I hope she loves it.




Thanks ladies&#129303;


----------



## casmitty

My Pebble Grain Leather family in Oyster!!!


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> My Pebble Grain Leather family in Oyster!!!



That is a beautiful family!


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> My Pebble Grain Leather family in Oyster!!!


Very pretty bags and photo.


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> That is a beautiful family!


Thank you, MrsKC.   This lavender color is so soft and pretty, very womanly!!!  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags and photo.


Thank you Trudysmom.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> My Pebble Grain Leather family in Oyster!!!




Sooo pretty! Love all that Oyster. Enjoy your beauties !


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> My Pebble Grain Leather family in Oyster!!!


These look gorgeous! What a beautiful set. Very classy


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty! Love all that Oyster. Enjoy your beauties !


Thank you,  PcanTannedBty.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> These look gorgeous! What a beautiful set. Very classy


Thank you, YankeeDooney.  The picture picked up the lavender color perfectly.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## swags

casmitty said:


> My Pebble Grain Leather family in Oyster!!!



Stunning! I want something in oyster!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> Zip zip mama & baby
> View attachment 3315700
> 
> 
> Clayton sistas[emoji130]
> View attachment 3315701
> 
> 
> Toledo Stanwich sistas[emoji130]
> View attachment 3315702


Awesome collection and love your choice of colors! Especially Lovin Mint lately in all styles!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> My Pebble Grain Leather family in Oyster!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Three Sisters- Clayton florentine satchel (Ivy, Orange, & Sunflower) . Can you tell Fall is my fav season[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MP:*  what a pretty family you have.


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323938
> 
> Three Sisters- Clayton florentine satchel (Ivy, Orange, & Sunflower) . Can you tell Fall is my fav season[emoji5]&#65039;


Lovely bags and photo.


----------



## MelissaPurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MP:*  what a pretty family you have.







Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bags and photo.




Thanks ladies[emoji3]


----------



## casmitty

swags said:


> Stunning! I want something in oyster!


Thank you, Swags.


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you, Thatsmypurse.


----------



## Live It Up

Resuscitating this thread to share my Chelsea family with you. I posted this on the Dooneynista Den Facebook group. I LOVE this bag!

Top row (l-r): Olive, Mint, Jeans, Baby Pink, Desert, Chocolate, Caramel, Black


Bottom row: Navy (Dillen leather), Cranberry, Hunter, Oyster, Dark Grey, Persimmon 

And in front:
Black Florentine Chelsea


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Resuscitating this thread to share my Chelsea family with you. I posted this on the Dooneynista Den Facebook group. I LOVE this bag!
> 
> Top row (l-r): Olive, Mint, Jeans, Baby Pink, Desert, Chocolate, Caramel, Black
> View attachment 3401739
> 
> Bottom row: Navy (Dillen leather), Cranberry, Hunter, Oyster, Dark Grey, Persimmon
> 
> And in front:
> Black Florentine Chelsea


You have an amazing collection of Chelsea's! What a nice selection. Twins on the Navy Dillen.


----------



## southernbelle82

Live It Up said:


> Resuscitating this thread to share my Chelsea family with you. I posted this on the Dooneynista Den Facebook group. I LOVE this bag!
> 
> Top row (l-r): Olive, Mint, Jeans, Baby Pink, Desert, Chocolate, Caramel, Black
> View attachment 3401739
> 
> Bottom row: Navy (Dillen leather), Cranberry, Hunter, Oyster, Dark Grey, Persimmon
> 
> And in front:
> Black Florentine Chelsea



Wow!!!!!! You have an amazing collection!!!  They are all beautiful!


----------



## Live It Up

southernbelle82 said:


> Wow!!!!!! You have an amazing collection!!!  They are all beautiful!





YankeeDooney said:


> You have an amazing collection of Chelsea's! What a nice selection. Twins on the Navy Dillen.


Thanks, ladies!  I absolutely love the Chelsea. It's the perfect bag for me!


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> Resuscitating this thread to share my Chelsea family with you. I posted this on the Dooneynista Den Facebook group. I LOVE this bag!
> 
> Top row (l-r): Olive, Mint, Jeans, Baby Pink, Desert, Chocolate, Caramel, Black
> View attachment 3401739
> 
> Bottom row: Navy (Dillen leather), Cranberry, Hunter, Oyster, Dark Grey, Persimmon
> 
> And in front:
> Black Florentine Chelsea



Very nice collection!!! I remember you posting an equally impressive Selma collection on the MK forum. Do you still have and carry those?


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Resuscitating this thread to share my Chelsea family with you. I posted this on the Dooneynista Den Facebook group. I LOVE this bag!
> 
> Top row (l-r): Olive, Mint, Jeans, Baby Pink, Desert, Chocolate, Caramel, Black
> View attachment 3401739
> 
> Bottom row: Navy (Dillen leather), Cranberry, Hunter, Oyster, Dark Grey, Persimmon
> 
> And in front:
> Black Florentine Chelsea


Wow, very nice collection!


----------



## Live It Up

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection!!! I remember you posting an equally impressive Selma collection on the MK forum. Do you still have and carry those?



Yes, I do still have most of my Selmas and I carry them as well. Those are my favorite Michael Kors bags. I'm disappointed that they don't seem to be making the large size any more.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU*:  impressive collection.  Glad you found a style you really love.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Live It Up said:


> Resuscitating this thread to share my Chelsea family with you. I posted this on the Dooneynista Den Facebook group. I LOVE this bag!
> 
> Top row (l-r): Olive, Mint, Jeans, Baby Pink, Desert, Chocolate, Caramel, Black
> View attachment 3401739
> 
> Bottom row: Navy (Dillen leather), Cranberry, Hunter, Oyster, Dark Grey, Persimmon
> 
> And in front:
> Black Florentine Chelsea


Love your large collection of your Chelsea bags.  They are great bags.  I wish I could settle on one style. I do have 4 MK Hamiltons that is the most of one bag I own right not.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Drawstring Family...
> 
> Glamour Shot #1
> View attachment 3268018
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #2
> View attachment 3268020
> 
> 
> Glamour Shot #3
> View attachment 3268022


Love the drawstrings.  Your collection is amazing to me and I look forward to see what you have new.   Your a true Dooney girl (dooneynista).


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Love the drawstrings.  Your collection is amazing to me and I look forward to see what you have new.   Your a true Dooney girl (dooneynista).



Thanks so much... It's crazy because I hated drawstrings at one point. [emoji2] Dooneynista for LIFE, lol


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Resuscitating this thread to share my Chelsea family with you. I posted this on the Dooneynista Den Facebook group. I LOVE this bag!
> 
> Top row (l-r): Olive, Mint, Jeans, Baby Pink, Desert, Chocolate, Caramel, Black
> View attachment 3401739
> 
> Bottom row: Navy (Dillen leather), Cranberry, Hunter, Oyster, Dark Grey, Persimmon
> 
> And in front:
> Black Florentine Chelsea



Lovely collection of Chelsea bags!
Glad to know I'm not the only one that loves multiples of one style, lots of multiples!


----------

